# B & S Diamond



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

The engine on my Husqvarna is a B&S Diamond. When I look on their website I can't find it......not sure if I'm having an attack of the stupids, or not. The sticker says " Our Best Engine"

Can somebody tell me which current B&S engine would be semi-equivalent?

Thanks


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Which Husqy and what size motor? I believe the "Diamond Power" just refers to their B&S Diamond Logo. I could be wrong. If you post the above infor someone will be able to tell for sure.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by psrumors _
> *Which Husqy and what size motor? I believe the "Diamond Power" just refers to their B&S Diamond Logo. I could be wrong. If you post the above infor someone will be able to tell for sure. *


Husqvarna Rider 970
15.5HP


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

B&S only lists one 15.5

B&S 15.5 

The 970 is a deck out front mower correct? I thought those had 12.5 hp Briggs on them.

Can you get the model and type number off the motor?


----------



## terrapin24h (Jun 4, 2004)

See now that's the funny thing, the engine for my tractor is not even listed on Brigg's site. Either thier listing is incomplete or they change their line faster than oems use up thier stock. My tractor is a 2004 lt2000 bought new about 1.5 months ago. It has an 18hp Intek OHV engine. I don't see that on brigg's site. Wierd


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by psrumors _
> *B&S only lists one 15.5
> 
> B&S 15.5
> ...


Any idea where i find the model and serial #


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by balmoralboy _
> *Any idea where i find the model and serial # *


Jim it should be on the shroud that covers the flywheel. Ether on the side that covers the head or on the top above the head.


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

If it's an intek, it's on the valve cover.


----------

